# Alimentar carga de 900W con generador de 0,9 KVA



## saberonosaber (Ene 27, 2007)

A un generador de 0,9 KVA se le puede conectar una aparato eléctrico de 900 W  con factor de potencia 0'8?

¿Que es lo que pasaria?


----------



## mabauti (Ene 27, 2007)

se calentaria  demasiado el generador, porque estarias trabajando en el limite.

el aparato consume 900w continuos o solo son picos? hay manera de aumentar el FP?


----------



## Electricista (Ene 27, 2007)

Si tienes un generador de 0,9 kva tienes potencia util de 0,72kw...solo eso , ahora va a depender de las condiciones del motor que este moviendo al generador..

La potencia de los generadores de corriente alterna esta expresada en VA o KVA ó MVA, pues bien estan construidos para trabajar con un FP 0,8 o sea que lo que harias es sobrecargar al generador siempre que el motor primo te lo permita ok, caso contrario no va a funcionar..ah!..y solo para cargas sin picos o sea que no sean motores ok..


----------



## El nombre (Ene 27, 2007)

que no funciona.
Los 0,9 kilo-volt-amper es la potencia activa. Al decir que tienes un 0,8 significa que es inductivo cosa que hace aparecer una potencia reactiva que no puedes cubrir. Coloca condensador que compense ese factor y solo te quedará solucionar el arranque. Para esto necesitas poder arrancar suavemente con arrancador. No te preocupes por el calentamiento ya que es normal.
Saludos


----------



## Electricista (Ene 27, 2007)

Parece que existe una concepcion errada sobre lo que representa Kva y Kw en los generadores......doy un site para que alli encuentren datos de generadores y la relacion entre Kva y Kw.

http://www.cat.com/cda/components/fullArticle/?m=39280&x=7&id=215811&languageId=7

en esa pagina clicar en la potencia que deseeny van a ver la relacion...estamos hablando de fabrica Caterpillar..


----------



## El nombre (Ene 28, 2007)

El ingeniero de Franvicar (empresa de Novelda Prov. de Alicante) realizó una pequeña prueba en alternador con un motor de 2,5 Kva. con motor de 1,5CV de gasolina. Esta prueba consistió en demostrarme que el rendimiento del alternador era el correcto ya que era mío y no conseguía sacar el máximo rendimiento. 
Una vez el motor caliente se le fue colocando resistencias de 750 W y le sacó 3KW bajando la tensión a 215V y la frecuencia a 47Hz.  Nada mal para el cacharrito. Y eso que lo regula por condensador. 
¿Cómo es posible que no arrancara una bomba de 2KWA? sencillamente por culpa de la potencia en el arranque y el dichoso coseno de fi. Corregido el coseno a 1 tampoco arrancaba. ¿Y ahora? En el arranque se precisa mucha más potencia así que colocamos un arrancador y el problema se solventó. Ahora lleva una bomba de 2.5kva con un coseno de 1 y, lógicamente, un arrancador. El funcionamiento es perfecto y un arranque suave en carga.
Conclusión: El alternador tiene que funcionar a un 80% de su capacidad (igual ocurre con los transformadores). En condiciones extremas y colocando lo necesario es posible hacer funcionar más allá del 100% con la consiguiente pérdida en tensión. (Que se lo comenten a Iberdrola a ver como sobre explotan sus líneas.
Lo de caterpillar es correctísimo lo que no dicen es que le puedes sacar más rendimiento. Simplemente cambia a uno de mayor potencia.
Saludos


----------

